# I was tunning my Z last night when a ....



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Skyline showed up, R34 V- Spec.  








It's all stock for now. 








Beautyful!!!

Also the owner was very cool and complimented my Z.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I want one


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

who doesnt... i would so want one.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*damn*

that car looks amazing... im still YET to see a skyline in person.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

OMG, that car looks so good. I think I just shed a tear for it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What a beauty 

I'm so lucky to have multiple Skylines (2 R23's, 3 R33's, and an R34) that I can view in person. I've sat shotgun in the R32 during an on ramp AWD drift, and let me just say......WOW!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

^^you bastard! 

Yeah id love to see one up close.Theres an exotic car lot down the street from my place that frequently hosts cars till they are sold.Im hoping one would show up there.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *What a beauty
> 
> I'm so lucky to have multiple Skylines (2 R23's, 3 R33's, and an R34) that I can view in person. I've sat shotgun in the R32 during an on ramp AWD drift, and let me just say......WOW!!!! *


lucky! closest I've gotten is following an r32 on the way to an american lemans race, seeing an r33 parked at the race, seeing the same r32 again at an auto-x, and passing by a blue r34 on the way home from school. Not that bad I guess...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Digger said:


> *^^you bastard!
> 
> Yeah id love to see one up close.Theres an exotic car lot down the street from my place that frequently hosts cars till they are sold.Im hoping one would show up there. *


Well you live in California right? Well this year in October, come to the Mossy car show in Ocean side and you'll be sure to see at least one. I had the pleasure of seeing three Skylines last year at the show. Made surei had my camcorder on thoes bad boys for future gauking. To bad I dont have a digital camcorder.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

when i working at my last job, we went down to cali for some supercharged NSX work. a R34 spec V showed up at the tuners . it was stock and i didnt really get anything out of the owner. he was from germany, not much english. all he said was "u like?" and "turbo" they are beautiful cars, even better in person.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *What a beauty
> 
> I'm so lucky to have multiple Skylines (2 R23's, 3 R33's, and an R34) that I can view in person. I've sat shotgun in the R32 during an on ramp AWD drift, and let me just say......WOW!!!! *


Yesss... SPL's Skyline's are freaking nuts. You gotta help me convince Alex to give me a ride  !


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

BTW guys the Tuner said it did 309 awhp stock!  309*20%= 370.8 hp I guess they are slighty under rated


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *lucky! closest I've gotten is following an r32 on the way to an american lemans race, seeing an r33 parked at the race, seeing the same r32 again at an auto-x, and passing by a blue r34 on the way home from school. Not that bad I guess... *


Well, herea re a few pics of Alex's R32 that I got a ride in...

























Solid 11 second car last year. It should be in the 10's this year.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is Jack's R33 that Jamie took a spin in...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And a few of Mike's R43 that Jamie also got a ride in...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sean im jealous.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm jealous of Jamie, she got to ride in the R33 an the R34! 
Girls have all the luck....

It is nice to have a large amount of Skylines in Seattle though..


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*Shit!*

Son of a Bitch! I think i just jizzed all over my keyboard!!! Anyone know where i can get a new keyboard? ::sigh::


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice looking cars. How are they stock as far as performance\hp\tq?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

motorex doesn't lease, do they?...

I saw an R33 at the New Fairfield Auto Show a few years ago--it had a lot of work done to the motor, but stock everything else. The owner was nowhere to be seen though...

I also saw an R34 parked outside of Circut City in Sarasota (right at the enterance of where Jerry Springer lives--he's been behind me in his Ferrari a few times, but he never drives it hard). It was that beautiful deep blue... It was like when I saw my first viper or diablo, there's just this pressence about the car that says "I'm stronger, smarter, faster, and prettier than anything else on the road and I know it"...


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

You bet they're underrated. Japanese regulations prohibit selling cars rated higher than 280 hp or so......so the manufacturers churn out 300+ hp cars and say, "Uhh, yeah, it's rated 280." wink, wink.


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

tsi200sx said:


> *You bet they're underrated. Japanese regulations prohibit selling cars rated higher than 280 hp or so......so the manufacturers churn out 300+ hp cars and say, "Uhh, yeah, it's rated 280." wink, wink. *


To my understanding there is actually no regulation in japan that prohibits selling cars with more than 276 PS. It is actually a "gentleman's agreement" between the car industry and the government. Actually there have been a few cars that have been made that exceed 276PS. eg. Subaru S202 STi (320PS).


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sky...line...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I believe they also made an R34 Skyline GTR(Spec V?)that made a factory rated 400 hp at the end of production.It was a limited edition of only 50 I believe(I saw it in Hot Rod magazine a while back-can't remember when).


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I whink you may be talking about the Nismo 400R. It's actually based off the R33, but with a RB-X motor(around 2.8L), puts out 396bhp and has some trick body and suspension work. It's tuned by Nismo, not a Nissan Factory, so the "gentelman's agreement" doesn't apply.


----------

